# PT1911 Bad Barrel and Ejector



## Unforgiven (Jan 15, 2007)

I have put 1200+ rounds (all 230gr Ball ammo) through my PT1911 trouble free so far. but after stripping it to clean the other day I used a bore light for the first time to get a good look at the barrel and noticed that along the left side of each and every grove there is pitting down the entire length of of the bore. Is this normal or is it a problem caused by me or just a bad barrel. None of my other pistols show these kind of marks. Also I did notice that my ejector is very loose and looks like it is ready to give way very soon. Guess it is off to to Taurus for repair as soon as I get home.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

First let me ask you something. Have been shooting lead or jacketed or both?
Standing By.:watching:


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 15, 2007)

I have shot nothing but FMJ 230 GR ball. I clean my barrels with Sweets 7.62. Had a smith look at the barrel this weekend with a bore scope and he seems to think that when the rifling was done the tool must have been ripping the material instead of cutting it clean. I called Taurus and am sending it back for repairs.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir I would be sending it back. Let us know how everything goes for you with the service and everything. Good luck.


----------

